
Happy IPv6 Day - zoowar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/08/happy-ipv6-day/
======
zitterbewegung
If you use comcast they have enabled IPv6 support (I believe they give you an
ip of some sort)

~~~
there
not yet, only in a few cities for a few customers that are in their test
program.

<http://comcast6.net/>

------
flyosity
Google and all Google properties were down in central North Carolina for about
15 minutes just now: confirmed by others in this area on totally different
ISPs. I wonder if it's related...

~~~
omellet
They were down in suburban Philadelphia, too.

~~~
iqster
Seemed to be down in NYC. Actually, I think it might have been a browser
issue.

Chrome worked. Firefox did not. I think chrome was falling back to IPv4. Tried
a few wgets ... some versions correctly falled back to ipv4 (cygwin). A
friend's wgets (not sure which distro) kept trying v6 addresses.

~~~
iqster
When I used dig to get the AAAA record, I only saw 1 address for google. What
gives? Surely there are more than 1 addresses ... I thought dig would show
them all. It does that for AA records. I'm very confused.

~~~
ay
This is because there was one IPv6 address in the DNS reply. Search for "happy
eyeballs" for the overall description of why. In short - If your IPv6 went
dead and you'd have more than one IPv6 addr in the reply, you'd get bored
until you reach the IPv4 addresses.

------
antihero
Isn't it great that it's IPv6 day already and most consumer ISPs haven't even
tried to offer IPv6 support.

~~~
guylhem
Set up a tunnel and get some yourself. ISP don't have to -- y et. Maybe soon
the situation will change. It's important to get the word out.

------
chrisjsmith
For the life of me, I have no idea what this is about. It was a BBC headline
here in the UK but there is absolutely no interest from anyone in the UK at
all. No ISP focus, nothing.

I would rather like IPv6 but I don't know why.

(I do understand OSI model, IPv6 thoroughly, played with 6to4 and my Windows 7
boxes talk to each other with v6 etc but I just don't get IPv6 day).

~~~
lostbit
Today, big Internet portals are supposed to resolve to AAAA (IPv6) DNS queries
in their main site. Thus, if your computer is enabled, it should try to access
it using IPv6. It's also a good chance to see if AAAA responses to any machine
(IPv6 or not) would cause any trouble in their OS or applications.

It's also some type of marketing to make the crowd aware about it. Many
companies may have started on IPv6 because there was a day dedicated to test
it.

~~~
chrisjsmith
Thank you - I am now enlightened.

